# Pt1911al



## KansKd (Jan 24, 2008)

I was on Taurus's web site and their advertising this model. Its their lightweight model of the 1911. Was wanting to know if anyone has one and if so how do you like it? Thanks.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've not held that one yet. Looks good though.


----------



## KansKd (Jan 24, 2008)

I thought so too. Thats why I'm curious about it. I'm in the market for a lightweight, full size. I was looking at a Springer or Sig 1911, but I saw this one and if it's truely available then I'll hold the breaks until I find out.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would take a look at S&W scandium PD Commander as it's 28oz's mty. Here's mine. I have never had a jam of any kind.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I been keep an eye on a few S&W 1911's over the past little while. The shop I do most my business is a springer dealer but he keeps a lot of stuff as any god fearin' good gun shop should:anim_lol: He's had a couple S&W come in and the price on those things it's getting harder and harder to not walk out with one. I'll say they do feel good in the hand for sure.


----------



## KansKd (Jan 24, 2008)

According to Taurus, this model plus a bio-tone will be available this summer.


----------

